# Apa With Chinook And Simcoe



## sav (14/9/09)

I have chinook and simcoe ,any ideas for a APA I havent used them,I have read that the chinook can get a bit harsh for late additions,

Grain bill
94% ale,6% med crystal.
og 1050 cheers 
sav 
how do you rate these hops together,I have amarillo as well if I need to change.


----------



## Effect (14/9/09)

go with the amarillo.

bitter with simcoe, then go with a mix of chinook and amarillo at 15, 5 and 0. You can dry hop as well with 0.5 gram/litre of both chinook and amarillo (edit: I mean of each hop equaling 1 gram per litre).

Cheers
Phil

PS: I would also go 90% ale, 5%wheat and 5% crystal and mash at 65...but that is just me.


----------



## sav (14/9/09)

Phillip said:


> go with the amarillo.
> 
> bitter with simcoe, then go with a mix of chinook and amarillo at 15, 5 and 0. You can dry hop as well with 0.5 gram/litre of both chinook and amarillo.
> 
> ...




Thanks for that phill yeah I have added a bit of wheat I tend to do it.


----------



## Bizier (14/9/09)

The coarseness of chinook is part of the charm (unlike cluster's only charm) I say go with a mix for each addition, but in varying ratios and to desired IBU at bittering and hoppiness by weight for rest.

eg.
60 min
70 Chinook to 30 Simcoe

15min
10 Chinook to 90 Simcoe

0 min
35 Chinook to 65 Simcoe

There is really no right answer here... but many possible good ones.


----------



## Fourstar (14/9/09)

Put simply. simcoe early and chinook and simcoe mixed late:

e.g. for a 23L batch

Simcoe 60 min 20IBU
Chinook 10 min 10 IBU
Simcoe 10 min 5 IBU

Flameout/whirlpool 10-15g each

:icon_drool2: 

Say no more


----------



## chappo1970 (15/9/09)

Gotta agree with Phil there I like a bit of wheaties in my APA. And would go with 4star's suggestion with the hoppings late additions will punch all the aromas and flavours they have up front to the beer :icon_drool2: . Chinook and Simcoe are great mates in an APA IMO. I would be tempted to FWH the simcoe as well.

Either way your a damn good brewer Sav I'm sure you'll do it justice!

Chap Chap


----------



## technocat (15/9/09)

Yep I agree with Chappo. I have done chinook and simcoe APA and they are a great combo, just take it easy with the chinook.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## sav (20/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> Put simply. simcoe early and chinook and simcoe mixed late:
> 
> e.g. for a 23L batch
> 
> ...




What do you think I took your advice


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: APA
Brewer: sav
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 52.00 L 
Boil Size: 61.55 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 15.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
10.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 86.58 % 
0.80 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 6.93 % 
0.75 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.49 % 
35.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 21.2 IBU 
45.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (10 min) Hops 9.9 IBU 
23.30 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (10 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.73 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.91 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 11.55 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 26.56 L of water at 73.2 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 16.87 L of water at 93.1 C 75.6 C


----------



## Fourstar (20/9/09)

sav said:


> What do you think I took your advice



Magggnifico! :icon_drool2:


----------

